
Show HN: Social Amnesia, wipe out your Reddit and Twitter account histories - NickGott
https://github.com/Nick-Gottschlich/Social-Amnesia
======
NickGott
Direct link to the executables: [https://github.com/Nick-Gottschlich/Social-
Amnesia/releases/...](https://github.com/Nick-Gottschlich/Social-
Amnesia/releases/tag/v2.0.2)

